# Garage storage - help!



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I had been asked to surrender some workspace within our shed on the basis that I 'had all the walls and floor already' ... an argument that I could have easily countered (our wardrobes the first thing that come to mind) but decided to make myself useful and put up some further wall storage, primarily for bottles with a spray-head and those I use most regularly.

Now I'm becoming a bit obsessed about everything 'having a place' .. had a look through some amazing garage set-ups on here - unfortunately I don't have the luxury of parking my car right out front of it.

Below are the items still to find a home;

- Buckets x3
- Pump Sprayer with metal rod
- Pet Dryer with extra long hose (always gets tangled/stood on)
- Drying towels (once wet)
- Wheel Woolies etc (worst case I will leave in my wheel bucket)

Any creative ideas to easily store these off the ground?









Excuse the mess


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Storalex shelving from Amazon is good. I have two in the shed and they are very solid.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got some 5 tier plastic shelving units and they work great, don’t need anything heavy duty or bulky. 

Depending on space, some of the 4 tier units can be slimmer... 

B&Q, Screwfix, Homebase, Wickes, Argos, Amazon spring to mind for ease of picking up / ordering... 

Don’t forget to pop photo up when you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I have the 3 foot high version of these wire racks. Very solid and look smart in chrome.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/stores/pag...087-ff362d69c4b3&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_20265476031


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

For the Wheel Woolies, try some of the zinc "C" tool clips, literally pence each and screw onto a shelf edge to store the Woolie vertically and assist drying.......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Something like this heavy duty shelving unit below from Screwfix against the back wall of your hut (as shown in the photo) with the shelves spaced apart to suit the height of your buckets, sprayer, car dryer etc.

Whilst it does take up a small amount of floor space you have 5 times that lost space to store products. :thumb:

Just think of all the PA products you could store on it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks guys.. I have limited floor space so the wire shelving units, while they would definitely store a tonne aren't ideal... have a BBQ, Pizza Oven, Tumble Dryer, Lawnmower and other tools on the floor so space is at a premium.

For drying towel/s?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-45cm-...Wall-Mounted-AV/402146517468?var=672087659280

For pump sprayer?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wall-Mou...ke-Garden-Tools/292075496424?var=591204346755

For wheel woolies?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Un...377624?hash=item41ff605558:g:3lIAAOSwaHlcue5Q

Thoughts?

Pet dryer is the biggest bug-bear, ideally something to neatly store or contain the hose?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

@Alan the concept of filling even a shelf of that thing with Polish Angel products has my wallet squirming lol 

EDIT: If I was to store a pet dryer on this - what about the 10m hose... wonder could i screw in clips to the unit to loop the hose around, alternatively on the wall....?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> @Alan the concept of filling even a shelf of that thing with Polish Angel products has my wallet squirming lol


:lol: Just one product at a time and I'm sure you'll manage! 



atbalfour said:


> EDIT: If I was to store a pet dryer on this - what about the 10m hose... wonder could i screw in clips to the unit to loop the hose around, alternatively on the wall....?


You could cut up an old metal clothes hanger and fashion a clip/s to suspend the hose from the top of the metal frame perhaps.

Alternatively, some of the brackets you've listed above could be attached the side of metal shelving frame and used to hang the hose.

Alan W


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

For drying towels, I use a couple of 1mm fishing lines along the roof supporting beams. Virtually invisible when not in use but strong enough to hold several wet wash mitts and drying towels straight from the washing machine. They usually dry overnight.










For the 10m blower hose, can you disconnect it and store it coiled on the wall on its own?

My storage shed is quite far from the driveway so storing product on display is not practical enough as it would mean many trips back and forth. To work around that I use Ikea boxes which I fill by context. For example one box is for interior cleaning and has microfibers, sprays and brushed normally used for that stage which I may or may not combine with another stage such as a maintenance wash.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> EDIT: If I was to store a pet dryer on this - what about the 10m hose... wonder could i screw in clips to the unit to loop the hose around, alternatively on the wall....?


What about using a Hose Hanger for the pet dryer hose. 

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Max Inc said:


> For drying towels, I use a couple of 1mm fishing lines along the roof supporting beams. Virtually invisible when not in use but strong enough to hold several wet wash mitts and drying towels straight from the washing machine. They usually dry overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.. love the idea of the line and pretty economical too. Might do a proof of concept this evening to see whether I'll have enough clearance.

Would be ideal if i could remove the hose but it is very stiff.

Re. boxes.. that's what I did before but found the spray type bottles kept leaking if not stored upright. The boxes within the unit I have (might be able to see it in the picture) are deep but not very tall!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> What about using a Hose Hanger for the pet dryer hose.
> 
> Alan W


Could be on to a winner :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Large hooks? I have some of these, they're really strong.
https://amzn.to/2QhD546


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone I've bought about 20 quids worth of hooks, reel holders etc let's see how they go 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

First of the items came today. These look well and currently using for drying towels but sturdy enough to hold a lot more.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking very neat! Is that the RagMasters Gauntlet? I have a couple of them and boy, can they soak a million gallons of water :doublesho


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Max Inc said:


> Looking very neat! Is that the RagMasters Gauntlet? I have a couple of them and boy, can they soak a million gallons of water :doublesho


Cheers mate looking forward to getting the other bits.

Great towel isn't it..? Haven't used anything that's come close.. even a Silk Dryer.

Only use it on the misses car as I'm extra paranoid about marring on my own.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

I can actually do the whole (estate) car with just a medium one. It gets so heavy at the end but could absorb more I’m sure. Might use one for half a car in the future. I use a drying aid to dial down the paranoia, but at the end of the day, polishing the odd mark every now and then only keeps the hobby active. Haven’t noticed any marks yet from drying though.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Max Inc said:


> I can actually do the whole (estate) car with just a medium one. It gets so heavy at the end but could absorb more I'm sure. Might use one for half a car in the future. I use a drying aid to dial down the paranoia, but at the end of the day, polishing the odd mark every now and then only keeps the hobby active. Haven't noticed any marks yet from drying though.


Same. Amazing towel! It's the drying stage I am most paranoid about as there is the least lubrication on the paint.

I would typically use the open hose with filtered water then (if the forecast is dry) finish off with my pet dryer to blow any residual drops off - mentioned earlier in the thread but swapped out the 1m hose for a much longer one and saved myself a fortune vs one of the BLO GTs. I also put cricket bat grips right up around the nozzle for a cushioning effect should it ever come in contact with the paintwork.

Probably quicker to use the towel but just love seeing water run off the paintwork and it's amazing for tyres and the fiddly alloys I have


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> I would typically use the open hose with filtered water then (if the forecast is dry) finish off with my pet dryer to blow any residual drops off - mentioned earlier in the thread but swapped out the 1m hose for a much longer one and saved myself a fortune vs one of the BLO GTs. I also put cricket bat grips right up around the nozzle for a cushioning effect should it ever come in contact with the paintwork.


That is a level of insanity I guess I'm heading towards. I share the car with the lady and she's already giving me a hard time for the amount of accessories I need to keep around just for having the car clean. Not to mention the time involved. One step at a time ...


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hahaha I'm glad my misses has her own motor - same as yours by the look of your pic - if nothing else I can justify cleaning her car as a 'chore'!

The ceramic coating did this to me. Would not recommend!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

So a few bits arrived...

Pretty pleased overall. Thanks for the advice folks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Good job! Looks much better organised now it’s off the floor Adam. :thumb:

I spy a few more PA products on show as well! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Think you have to explain the hair dryer. Looks very tidy, well done.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------

